# Pets in Halloween costumes



## curlygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

OK, I hope I'm not the only one out there, butmy friend lent me her puppy's Halloween costume (actually just the hat)which I've been torturing poor Buddy with for about a halfhour. Anyone else have any pet-in-costume pics?

I started off with some raisin bribery

]http://www8.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=116667092','picture',446,330)]




[/url]



Buddy decided he'd rather chin the hat than wear it:

]http://www8.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=116667172','picture',446,330)]



[/url]



How's this for a mad bunny face?

]http://www8.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=116667132','picture',446,330)]



[/url]



Close, but not quite:

]http://www8.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=116667226','picture',446,330)]



[/url]



He looks like he's starting to admit defeat here, but don't let the sad face fool you:

]http://www8.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=116667196','picture',446,330)]



[/url]



Finally, a bunny in a witch hat:

]http://www8.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=116667262','picture',332,426)]



[/url]


I think I'll try again tomorrow when he's snoozing instead of running around


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 29, 2005)

I gotta get some batteries for my camera so illshow some pictures possibly tomorrow. Oreo and lucy are vampires andchloes a lady bug.


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

That sounds cute, I can't wait to see them


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 29, 2005)

yaaay! I just tryed to start this thread until my internet pooped out 

Heres Freddy and Vicky in their costumes


----------



## pamnock (Oct 29, 2005)

Cute ideas!

I'll try to get some photos when we get back from the showtonight. The show is having an exhibitor/rabbit costumecontest. Matthew is a fireman, so we were trying tobrainstorm yesterday and think of what to dress the rabbit as. . .

He'll be the fire station mascot -- a dalmation dog Rabbit #1 wouldn't have anything to do with thecostume, so Matthew picked another bunny that likes to play dress up.



Pictured below is our beloved house bunny, Princess, who passed away about 5 years ago . . .

Pam


----------



## ruka (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Freddysmom! They are so adorable! Ilove Vicky's pom poms, and Freddy makes such a cute bumble bee! My doghas a bumble bee costume too! Where did you get the costumes from? Ican't believe they let you put those on them! My girls would have a fitif I tried!


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Freddy's Mom, they look awesome! The costumes are so cute


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Oct 29, 2005)

Are those small dog costumes? The bee one is SOOO cute!


----------



## Ally (Oct 29, 2005)

*Charliesangel888 wrote: *


> Are those small dog costumes? The bee one is SOOO cute!



Charliesangel888,

I think that they are Build-A-Bear costumes. Build-A-Bear isa place where kids pick their own bear, stuff it, name it, buy clothesfor it, and take it home. 

We have some taken of Snuggy and Baby with some Build-A-Bear clothes on:











We have someof Snuggy with wings on, but I can't find it right now...

Also, we got professional pics lol. This is one of my Snuggy favorites:






~Ally


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 29, 2005)

Cuteness!

:inlove:


----------



## doodle (Oct 29, 2005)

Aaaahk! Where on earth did you get the bumble bee suit?? 
That is the cutest thing! 

The little butterflies on the ears are cute too.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2005)

Freddy and Anna are cute beyond belief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:love:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 29, 2005)

Matthew and his little Dwarf Hotot bunny won thecostume class at the show today  That bunny was such atrooper sitting there on the table the entire time with his firestation dog costume on . . .


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 29, 2005)

hehe Matthew and his bunny look awesome!! Congrats on the win!

I got the bumblebee costume at Target .. it was a dog size Small and $5

Vicky's costume is a build-a-bear outfit as Ally said that was in Target as well I think that was like $7



hehe anddd I found a Santa outfit for Freddy it even has gold booties .. but youll have to wait until December for those pix LOL


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 29, 2005)

I want Freddy and Vicky! Those two look absolutely darling all dressedup. 

This is my current favorite Freddy pic-


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh my gosh! This made my day!

That's awesome, Tiffany.

Vicky's is really cute, too.


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


>




LOL Too cute!!!


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> Matthew and his little Dwarf Hotot bunny won the costumeclass at the show today  That bunny was such a troopersitting there on the table the entire time with his fire station dogcostume on . . .




Gawsh I looked and had to look again, what a sweetie, at first Ithought hey they cheated that's a toy bunny LOL Then I looked again.

That is so sweet that they had matching costumes


----------



## pamnock (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's another photo where you can see the bunny peeking out from beneath the costume . . .


----------



## Shuu (Oct 30, 2005)

Haha, that's awesome, Pam. Halloween's too funny.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 30, 2005)

This is too cute!Both of them peeking out, with their heads tipped up for the camera!:inlove:Good job Matthew and Bunny!


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 30, 2005)

:disgust:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 30, 2005)

Does this count? :brat:


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 30, 2005)

Shucks! 

These picture are way too adorable! Loving the build a bear costumes! I'm so jealous.

I'm starting to think about dressing Emmy also..although I dont think she'll like the fact of wearing clothes. Hmph.

Maybe ill just put a bandana around her neck. Maybe a bunny carrrot farmer. Dang. She might get too nervous for that.

Have any ideas?

K&amp;E


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

Pam, they look great!!
Mathew has a really happy smile too!


----------



## TuffyRabbit (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum....although I havebeen sharing my home with rabbits for the past 17 years. I currentlyhave two, a 5 year old female mini-rex, and a 4.5 yr old malemini-lop/rex cross.

My rabbits are dressed today, but not so much for Halloween. We woke upthis morning and the furnace wasn't working, called the landlord andhave been waiting for a repair man all day. :-(

In the meantime, to keep the bunnies warm I took an old moth-eaten cable-knit cashmere sweater and cut off both sleeves.

Each rabbit got a "custom" fitted cashmere sweater (sleeve) to runaround in. They are both still wearing them. I tried to take them offwhen it warmed up this afternoon, but they scampered off. 

Ahhh bunnies with "champagne" tastes... I tried to get the male rabbitto wear a dog sweater last winter, but he kept wiggling out of it. SoI'm amazed that the cashmere sweater is still on!


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Tuffy what a novel idea!! That must be a small jumper (sweater).

At least that's one way to keep them warm
Oh and welcome to the forum!!:wave:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 31, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys, everytime I think that photo is forgotten, up it pops again! I don't thinkthat would be Sebastian's choice for a costume!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Oct 31, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> Matthew and his little Dwarf Hotot bunny won the costumeclass at the show today  That bunny was such a troopersitting there on the table the entire time with his fire station dogcostume on . . .






omg i didnt even see it!!!! i thought it was a stuffed dog when i first looked at it


----------



## ariel (Oct 31, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> MyBunnyBoys, every time Ithink that photo is forgotten, up it pops again! I don't think thatwould be Sebastian's choice for acostume!


 Well my dear Raspberry, youshoulda thought of that before you posted his bare belly here!! Thatpic was just waiting to have someone do that LOL.
Of course it's gunna haunt you :laugh:

I actually love it but I suppose I could maybe understand why Sebastian dosen't
LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 31, 2005)

These are All Precious!

Andyes, MBB, that picture certainly Does Count!

Can't believethat little bun allowed you to keep that costume on, Pam.

Lovehow Freddy'sMom's buns and everyone else looks. TooAdorable!

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 31, 2005)

I would _NEVER_ dress my bunnies in costumes. :embarrassed:

:rofl:


----------

